# Calm down, partners.



## Dara khosrowshahi (Dec 10, 2018)

The app should be up and running in a few. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## maplebacon (Jun 18, 2018)

Bend over Dara


----------



## cavenoize (Jul 13, 2018)

Pay us for our lost earnings during the outage.

edit: I sincerely hope that the phone lines being down is an actual technical problem and not an act of unabashed cowardice.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Go frolic in freeway traffic, Dara.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Shut your bald head


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> The app should be up and running in a few. Thank you for your patience.


I officially challenge you to a boxing match, you slime ball!


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

May a crazy holy man set fire to your nose hair.


----------



## Slyster (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow I get to Uber in Angola right now! Talk about an excellent long pickup fee!


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

I am willing to bet this guy isn't Dara. We are getting trolled here. I bet it's one of the UP members playing a trick on the forum


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

This never happened when I ran the show at Uber.

Disgusting Dara!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> I am willing to bet this guy isn't Dara. We are getting trolled here. I bet it's one of the UP members playing a trick on the forum


Blasphemer!

Repent or suffer eternal damnation!


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Maybe as an apology for lost earnings we’ll get a buy one get one free coffee that can be used at a time when no one wants coffee and you still have to buy one to get the free one. Because I always buy 2 coffees. I also always expect to buy a gift to get one.


----------



## cavenoize (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm filing in small claims court tomorrow for lost wages. I hope everyone else follows, so the Uber legal system can crash as well.


----------



## Dara khosrowshahi (Dec 10, 2018)

There will be a press release shortly, explaining what had happened. No need to panic.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

cavenoize said:


> I'm filing in small claims court tomorrow for lost wages. I hope everyone else follows, so the Uber legal system can crash as well.


I would bet the TOS prohibit that


----------



## cavenoize (Jul 13, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I would bet the TOS prohibit that


Doesn't matter so long as their legal team gets all junked up.



Dara khosrowshahi said:


> There will be a press release shortly, explaining what had happened. No need to panic.


What? Saying that Uber is permanently closed?


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

It's been over an hour! and it's rush hour. What makes me mad is that some drivers are ok and are able to accept requests at high surge.

Unfair!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Maybe as an apology for lost earnings we'll get a buy one get one free coffee that can be used at a time when no one wants coffee and you still have to buy one to get the free one. Because I always buy 2 coffees. I also always expect to buy a gift to get one.


Best response ever (at least up until this moment)


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Uber has been sold.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Dara pay the electric bill for crying out loud.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

soonsoon said:


> It's been over an hour! and it's rush hour. What makes me mad is that some drivers are ok and are able to accept requests at high surge.
> 
> Unfair!


only the ones that haven't had personal info stolen are getting pings!!!


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

soonsoon said:


> It's been over an hour! and it's rush hour. What makes me mad is that some drivers are ok and are able to accept requests at high surge.
> 
> Unfair!


How do you know other drivers are getting rides?


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> How do you know other drivers are getting rides?


I requested Uber through passenger app and I got connected.


----------



## nm339242 (Dec 4, 2016)

soonsoon said:


> I requested Uber through passenger app and I got connected.


Did the person actually pick you up? Because I apparently was connected with someone and had nothing on my screen. She called me and said her last driver drove right past which was probably the same thing. Being connected doesn't mean you got a driver. Call them


----------



## Falafelhead (Oct 23, 2017)

Uber probably tried to calculate the NYC sweepstakes entries and ****ed up the server


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

I can log on but no GPS location. I should try to accept and see what happens


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

nm339242 said:


> Did the person actually pick you up? Because I apparently was connected with someone and had nothing on my screen. She called me and said her last driver drove right past which was probably the same thing. Being connected doesn't mean you got a driver. Call them


Are you saying you are able to sign on and get requests but no pick up information?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> There will be a press release shortly, explaining what had happened. No need to panic.


Maybe nobody can reach you because you're here with us, but it is a global outage, Dara.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

soonsoon said:


> It's been over an hour! and it's rush hour. What makes me mad is that some drivers are ok and are able to accept requests at high surge.
> 
> Unfair!


I wouldn't worry about that to much, rider app down as well.


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

Dara, should we just come back tomorrow? or jump ship and give Lyft full support because they are surging all over LA county.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

This is a troll who only joined UP yesterday. His grammar & syntax are definitely not that of a CEO, much less anyone fluent in English. 

And no CEO of a company that's had so much bad publicity this year would *ever* say, "Calm down, partners" and "No need to panic" in this volatile forum.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Lyft is responsible for this.


----------



## NOLA gUber (Sep 1, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Lyft is responsible for this.


EXACTLY! AHEAD OF IPO! AND SOILED UNDERWARE IN UBER EATS DELIVERY!! SABATOGE! PENDING IPO WARFARE! MUUWAAHAHAA!


----------



## nm339242 (Dec 4, 2016)

soonsoon said:


> Are you saying you are able to sign on and get requests but no pick up information?


I guess I can sign on. There was a very vague screen to accept. I hit it to see what happened and the screen went blank. Others are reporting similar things happening without even accepting a ride


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

nm339242 said:


> I guess I can sign on. There was a very vague screen to accept. I hit it to see what happened and the screen went blank. Others are reporting similar things happening without even accepting a ride


Some drivers are reporting free $4 cancellation fees.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/anybody-else's-uber-driver-app-fail-just-now.299145/


----------



## nm339242 (Dec 4, 2016)

soonsoon said:


> Some drivers are reporting free $4 cancellation fees.


Yeah I got a cancellation fee from that person. I'll take the money but I hope uber refunds these people (out of their own money) because it's not their fault


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Update from Australian press: Yep, its worldwide.

https://www.news.com.au/technology/...y/news-story/1ed402d137949771d40dd137ee130047


----------



## NOLA gUber (Sep 1, 2017)

Reading the article...sounds like FAKE NEWS! LOL! LIKE A SKIT FROM SATURDAY NIGHT LIVE NEWS!


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> The app should be up and running in a few. Thank you for your patience.


2 hours later.
Nope. There goes an entire afternoon of earnings.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Dara khosrowshahi spends the day with us here and Uber falls apart.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> There will be a press release shortly, explaining what had happened. No need to panic.


Easy to say when you aren't living ride to ride.


----------



## cavenoize (Jul 13, 2018)

App is back up for me. Too bad I'm drinking beer and about to watch football.


----------



## Dara khosrowshahi (Dec 10, 2018)

So far, we've managed to restore service in certain markets. More to follow.


----------



## Malteser (Dec 10, 2018)

Up and running just now


----------



## Dara khosrowshahi (Dec 10, 2018)

We're up and running for the most part. 

Thank you again for your patience!


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> There will be a press release shortly, explaining what had happened. No need to panic.


Here's a draft first paragraph:

_On Monday, December 10th, Uber pronounced its test run of UberDown a complete success. "Short rides were hours long, phantom food was marked as delivered the minute after it was ordered by customers," said CEO Dara Khosrowshahi. "We plan to gradually blend in UberDown until it is a regular part of our service. Potential IPO investors will also be pitched the incredibly higher profit margin this approach delivers."_


----------



## cavenoize (Jul 13, 2018)

There's no such thing as bad publicity.

Surely this was an attempt to raise awareness of the Uber brand in advance of the IPO.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Why isn’t there a featured thread about this crash yet Moderators?


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Can accept rides, but not cancel them for any reason. Driving directions to pickup are not being shown. No evidence of any surge anywhere in the Puget Sound area on my heat map.


----------



## Falafelhead (Oct 23, 2017)

Is that really dara?? I thought it's a faky Dara


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Falafelhead said:


> Is that really dara?? I thought it's a faky Dara


What are the odds that Dara would have spent all day on a Monday screwing around here?


----------



## Falafelhead (Oct 23, 2017)

Z129 said:


> What are the odds that Dara would have spent all day on a Monday screwing around here?


Idk.. Moses spoke to us... Jesus spoke to us.. maybe Hara is speaking to us now


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Uber has been sold.


Uber has a cold!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Uber has been sold.


They already sold its soul long ago, about time it sold is carcass too.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> They already sold its soul long ago, about time it sold is carcass too.


CARcass.... I see what you did there.....


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

This was just Daras way to get us to take care of Uber Egypt, where he has been vacationing for the past week.


----------



## Falafelhead (Oct 23, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> This was just Daras way to get us to take care of Uber Egypt, where he has been vacationing for the past week.


You need a TLC plated camel to work there


----------

